
Airbnb for RVs raises $50M - predogger
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/15/riding-the-rv-revolution-outdoorsy-fuels-up-with-50-million-in-fresh-funding/
======
predogger
[https://www.americaninno.com/austin/funding/outdoorsy-now-
in...](https://www.americaninno.com/austin/funding/outdoorsy-now-in-austin-
raises-50m-for-airbnb-style-rv-rentals/)

------
ldhall08
Awesome!!

